# How much does 1 Kwh cost where you live?



## Horatio (12 Jun 2009)

I'm interested to see the difference in electricity prices between different countries.

So if you live overseas, how much does 1Kwh cost in your country, please quote in Euro & include all taxes etc.


----------



## Fnergg (12 Jun 2009)

Why not just Google it?

Domestic/Commercial/Industrial?

Standing Charges?

VAT or equivalent?

PSO charges or equivalent?

Electricity costs are not just about unit rates.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## LouisCribben (16 Jun 2009)

In the UK there is competition, there are a lot of different electricity vendors like Southern electricity, British Gas, EDF.

Comparison is always difficult, and there there is never a simple answer to how much is costs per kw/h. Some have daily standing charges, others don't. Some electricity has tiered pricing.

My latest bill from British Gas charges 25p for the first 107 units, and 11p for the next 151 units.
That's an average cost per kw/h of around 17p, including all taxes (there are no standing charges). 
That's close to 20 cents.
If I used a lot more electricity, the average price per kw/h would go down.

How much is a kw/h in Ireland for a domestic user?


----------



## ollie323 (16 Jun 2009)

82 views and nobody can/ will answer the question?

14.5 cent and 16.4 cent which is off peak and peak rates i suppose.
Here's a link for more info: [broken link removed]

That was easy wasn't it!


----------



## Leo (16 Jun 2009)

ollie323 said:


> 82 views and nobody can/ will answer the question?
> ...
> That was easy wasn't it!


 
May have been easy, but that wasn't the question:



Horatio said:


> So if you live overseas, how much does 1Kwh cost in your country, please quote in Euro & include all taxes etc.


----------



## Leo (16 Jun 2009)

ollie323 said:


> 82 views and nobody can/ will answer the question?
> ...
> That was easy wasn't it!


 
May have been easy, but that wasn't the question:



Horatio said:


> So if you live *overseas*, how much does 1Kwh cost in your country, please quote in Euro & include all taxes etc.


 
AAM is an Irish site, viewed predominantly by Irish based posters. So while there are some overseas members, this isn't a topic that will interest all of them.
Leo


----------



## LouisCribben (16 Jun 2009)

Leo said:


> AAM is an Irish site, viewed predominantly by Irish based posters. So while there are some overseas members, this isn't a topic that will interest all of them.
> Leo


 

I think it is interesting to find out if Irish people pay more or less for electricity than other countries........
I think a lot of people aren't replying because they don't know the answer, and because finding out is difficult.
I notice ESB have standing charges of 33cents/day + VAT, its not a lot, but it is equivalent to paying for 2 extra units a day.

With British gas in the UK, even though I pay an average of 20cents a kilowatt (incl VAT), it's less than I would pay in the republic, because no standing charges.


----------



## irishlinks (16 Jun 2009)

LouisCribben said:


> I think it should be of interest to find out if Irish people are paying more than in other countries........
> .



We probably are paying more than other countries - but looking at electricity prices in isolation doesn't mean much. Minimum wages are higher here, social welfare is higher here etc etc.. 
Prices here are getting better now that Airtricity and Bord Gais have entered the market .


----------



## olddog (22 Jun 2009)

Retail price of energy in other countries ?

I raised this on

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=106857

Horatio, in what country do you live ?


----------



## Horatio (27 Jun 2009)

olddog said:


> Retail price of energy in other countries ?
> 
> I raised this on
> 
> ...


 
I pay Euro 0.0882 / Kwh

Euro 0.094 after taxes


----------



## Gtec (30 Jun 2009)

Try here:

http://www.energy.eu/#domestic

for all of the prices in the eu. also has comparisons of gas prices, fuel prices etc. all of them have been normalised as well to give a fair reflection.

should perhaps be viewed in combination with this:

[broken link removed]

which shows the average wage in each of the countries (for 2005 which is the last (and only)  year for which there is any data for Ireland)

Gtec


----------



## olddog (3 Jul 2009)

Gtec said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.energy.eu/#domestic
> 
> ...



Gtec, 

Thank you for that very useful link

Two points hit me straight off

- Cost of heating oil ( excl taxes & duties ) in Ireland is the highest in the EU

- Why no indication of LPG costs in Ireland ?


----------



## flyer (3 Jul 2009)

16.51c in Ireland at the moment, standard rate.


----------



## sustanon (3 Jul 2009)

$0.055  per kWh generation charge, my last electric bill for $71.46 for 689 kWh which comes to $0.104 per kWh or EUR 0.075 per kWh


----------



## Horatio (21 Oct 2009)

sustanon said:


> $0.055 per kWh generation charge, my last electric bill for $71.46 for 689 kWh which comes to $0.104 per kWh or EUR 0.075 per kWh


 
You in the US?


----------

